# *** Need suggestions for a natural flea and tick treatment for our maltipoo ***



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Last month our little maltipoo had his yearly checkup. At the office visit I expressed my concern to the vet about using any kind of pesticides on Nikko. Especially given the fact that he is such a little dog and only weighs 8.5 pounds. He is currently a year and a half old. The vet of course went on and on how safe it was to give him Frontline. She also suggested having the yard sprayed to help with flea and tick control. That suggestion I thought was a good one. However, after everything I have read I am still against giving him Frontline. I am hoping someone here has some suggestions for a natural treatment they have tried that has been effective. 
We got Nikko last year and we used Alzoo natural flea and tick applications on him along with their flea collar. This was on the counter at my local pet shop. We only found one tick on him all summer long so I guess it worked pretty well. We are in NJ where ticks can be a real issue and the yard has a lot of trees. I have been reading many of the reviews for different natural products but so often the reviews are not that great. And for some reason I am not seeing the Alzoo anywhere this year. So if anyone can suggest something I would really appreciate it. Thank you !!


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

My toy poodle is 9.2 lb. and does very well taking Nextgard, a chewable flea/tick preventative. I hated Frontline Plus and also Frontline Tritak. It was messy and greasy, and worst of all, my dogs still got fleas (I'm in the deep south, so it's hard to control them here!). I've not seen any signs of upset tummy, seizures, etc. seen with some of the other flea/tick meds on the market.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Wondercide. People swear by it. Just got my first bottle as my pup is going to the boarding kennels and I absolutely refuse to use flea med's or spot on treatments. Otherwise, I just use a fleacomb. It's worked very well so far, just have to be vigilant and as soon as I notice a dog scratching, I'm on to it.


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you. I have never heard of either product so will go do some research.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

I use Natural Defense on my two, and then there's also a cedar spray I also use I think its called America's Best?


----------

